# Where to get Mopar decals.....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I was just putting on the black stripes on a 1970 Dodge Challenger from Monogram and they exploded in the water.......where can I find an aftermarket set?


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a set for a T/A on EvilBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-Dodge-...273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4607450421


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Try Slixx.com they have quite a few items


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can go to Revell's web site and ask them to send you another sheet of decals too.


----------

